# Agregar Salida Auxiliar a Transmisor FM (coche)



## nicodealmirante (Jun 22, 2011)

Hola, Hace poco me compre un reproductor de pendrive y Sd para el auto, el mismo se comunica por fm con el estereo. El problema es que tiene siempre un siseo en el audio. El aparatito esta muy bueno y es muy economico (40 pe) ahora, me preguntaba si se le puede agregar una salida de audio para poder conectarla por el auxiliar del estereo y evitar ese siseo. Gracias, nicolas

les dejo el modelo del aparatito

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-118371570-transmisor-fm-remoto-pen-mp3-mp4-lee-memorias-sd-stereo-_JM_


----------



## fausto garcia (Jun 22, 2011)

Saludos compañero.

El repruductor que muestras si se puede conectar directamente a una entrada auxiliar  de un estereo de esa forma mejora un poco el sonido (menos ruido) La entrada de audio tambien funciona como salida(claro con un pendrive conectado) checate esto.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/hacer-algo-similar-reproductor-mp3-22310/#post408849

Comenta como te fue  Saludos


----------



## razorclaus (Jul 22, 2011)

Mmm esta interesante, justo tengo uno de estos probando, despues comento.

Probado muchachos funciona ok y de una


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 22, 2011)

Yo todavia tengo que conseguir un plug para la entrada auxiliar de mi transmisor... ya que pienso ponerle un aplificador de RF. Ya le encontre la antena y por mientras uso musica que tengo en mi Micro SD y a traves de un adaptador a tarjeta SD uso el lector de memorias.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jul 23, 2011)

Traen una salida de audio directo para conectar a una entrada auxilar, pero ojo la masa esta en la banda del medio, no en el cuerpo del plug


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 23, 2011)

Consegui el plug... y funciona de maravillas. 

Saludos


----------



## razorclaus (Jul 26, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Traen una salida de audio directo para conectar a una entrada auxilar, pero ojo la masa esta en la banda del medio, no en el cuerpo del plug



Aaaah con razon ese pequeño ruido de falta de masa, bue vamos a probar de nuevo a ver que tal
De todas formas muchachos no piensen armar grandes proyectos con este chisme, el sonido es, de aceptable para abajo.
Esta bueno para algo portátil,digo, bue cada uno vera que se le ocurre.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2011)

no es tan asi, depende de los modelos yo he probado unos que en FM la transmisión es perfecta y stereo y con la conección directa anda muy bien, hay otros que si, pero no hay que generallizar, es como todas las cosas hay buenas más o menos y malas es cuestión de saber elegir y no caer en en el que me todo una máso o menos generalizar a parir de alli, yo tuve la oportunidad de probar varias  y si hay diferencias, pero si puedo decir que algunas muy buenas para el tamaño que tienen


----------



## nickolas401 (Abr 7, 2015)

Gente podrian pasar de nuevo la pagina para agregar la entrada auxiliar porque no anda esa que esta!


----------

